# Problème synchro des rappels terminés entre différents appareils



## Vinyl (3 Janvier 2019)

Hello,

J’ai une question au sujet des notifications des rappels entre différents appareils Apple (iPhone, iPad, Mac).

Quand je créé un rappel avec l’option « m’avertir », une notification s’affiche au moment programmé sur tous mes appareils grâce à iCloud. Par exemple "penser à prendre ce livre" à 15h le  5 janvier. 

Problème : quand je déclare qu’un rappel est terminé, il continue à s'afficher sur mes autres appareils et il me relance même. Cela me fait ça depuis longtemps sur tous mes appareil. Je suis à jour sur nom iPhone / MacBook pro et j’ai un iOS 9 sur mon iPad.

C’est assez pénible même si ce n’est pas bien grave. Est ce que vous constatez la même chose aussi ou suis-je un cas isolé ?

J’ai essayé de me déconnecter/reconnecter avec mon compte iCloud mais ça ne change rien.


----------



## Wizepat (3 Janvier 2019)

Vinyl a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J’ai une question au sujet des notifications des rappels entre différents appareils Apple (iPhone, iPad, Mac).
> 
> ...



Salut,

Pour ma part, tout fonctionne bien. Une fois le rappel coché, ça se met à jour partout (iPhone, iPad, MacBook Pro)

Es tu bien connecté à Internet pour que l’information circule sur le serveur iCloud?


----------



## Vinyl (3 Janvier 2019)

Merci pour ton partage d'expérience . Donc c’est intéressant, ce n’est pas un problème généralisé (je me disais qu'Apple n’était peut-être pas au point sur le cloud) donc ça viendrait de ma configuration ou autre. Oui, je suis bien connecté, iPhone en wifi ou 4G, idem pour les autres devices. Et cela me fait ça depuis très longtemps donc pas possible que ce ne soit qu’un problème réseau. Ce qui est bizarre, c’est quand je créé le rappel et l’alerte, tout se synchronise bien. C’est la résolution du rappel qui ne se partage pas. Je vais essayer de contacter le support alors.


----------

